# Testing the new i915 driver



## cpm@ (Oct 8, 2015)

Please, keep in mind that the new i915 driver is for testing purposes ATM. Use it at your own risk 

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2015-October/016758.html


----------



## protocelt (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice. Now I have a reason to play with my netbook again. It hasn't gotten much love these days.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes. Indeed I don't want to try it right now, but I'll keep an eye on the Graphics/Update i915 GPU driver wiki page. My GPU works fine with the current drivers.

```
% pciconf -lv | grep -A 4 vgapci
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x00091179 chip=0x01168086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------



## bookwormep (May 12, 2016)

This afternoon took time to apply the routine mentioned on the Graphics/Update i915 driver wiki page (mentioned above). Enabling the debugging tools on steps #1 and #2 were fine. However, step #3:


```
git clone -b drm-i915-update-38 \ https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-base-graphics.git
```

resulted in: Fatal: I don't handle protocol 'https'.

Is there a different way to be using 'git' and 'clone' commands for this task to work correctly?


----------



## cpm@ (May 12, 2016)

bookwormep said:


> This afternoon took time to apply the routine mentioned on the Graphics/Update i915 driver wiki page (mentioned above). Enabling the debugging tools on steps #1 and #2 were fine. However, step #3:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Remove the backslash

`git clone -b drm-i915-update-38 https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-base-graphics.git`


----------



## bookwormep (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for catching the 'backslash' ; it appeared as is on the wiki page...and this afternoon 'git 'clone' actually worked!

However, the next step #4., making the new kernel, did not work after a couple of hours.


```
Unknown Warning option 'Wno-shift-negative-value' ; did you mean 'Wno-shift-sign-overflow'? [-Werror, Wunknown-warning-option]
```
 then it listed the (4) Stop Make file locations at the end of the console screen.


----------



## wblock@ (May 13, 2016)

bookwormep said:


> Thanks for catching the 'backslash' ; it appeared as is on the wiki page


Not quite.  It is escaping a newline character on that page.  If those commands are entered as shown, on two lines, it will work.


----------



## bookwormep (May 13, 2016)

Okay, an EOL marking character (backslash). Took some time last night and did a simple:


```
$ kldstat
```

This listed about 16 kernel modules including: drm2.ko and i915.ko.

Since the FreeBSD 10.3 system is in working order - with kernel and it's accompanying modules

this will conclude the testing of the i915 GPU Update. Thanks for all the help on this!


----------

